# Cigar Journal



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Anyone here know where to get a good journal (dossier) if you will from? Theres one at a JR I frequent but they dont sell them anymore and I have found the same one from a site called Humidor Habana but there phone #isnt working , I know I can make one myself but I would rather buy a nice one and be done w/ it.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13582&highlight=stogie+tracker

This might be along the lines of what ya looking for.

and edit

just re-read that and your looking for a pre made one. Sorry about that.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Try the Club Stogie's parent site, Top25Cigar. I believe they sell a cigar journal. They also have other Club Stogie logo merchandise that is really cool.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

FWIW... I'm a writer, so I work in MS Word rather than on a spreadsheet. My journal is laid out in a table (landscape), with columns for: DATE - BRAND - NAME - STYLE/SIZE - WRAPPER - IMPRESSIONS.

I always list the price (whether from local shop or via the net) first in the "Impressions" column, then babble on about the stick. I try to include my wife's impression of aroma, if possible. I don't rate them numerically, but I DO indicate whether I would buy a single, a fiver, or a box.

I would concurr on the importance of keeping a journal, as it not only provides a rough guide for future purchases, but also gives me a sense for how my pallet is changing over time.

Onward and forward!!!


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

something like this? http://www.cafepress.com/clubstogie.8373667

I've also looked at a couple MS Word templates done by others, If I can find them again I'll come back and post them as well.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

hello! my template emailable, if you like it (its pretty simple) PM me 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18004 (scroll down to see template)


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Here is the link for the CS cigar journal:

http://www.cafepress.com/top25cigar.7141329

​


----------



## MrC (Dec 21, 2005)

If you're looking for a "hardcopy" journal, there's none better than a Moleskine. I like to tape the bands in mine, so it works really well.

http://www.moleskineus.com/large.html

They have smaller ones as well, but for a cigar journal, a large one would do better, I think.


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

The journals you show are fine if they just had the pages printed w/ the info Id like here is a pix of the one I like but this website doesnt seem to be in business anymore.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

spectre1 said:


> Anyone here know where to get a good journal (dossier) if you will from? Theres one at a JR I frequent but they dont sell them anymore and I have found the same one from a site called Humidor Habana but there phone #isnt working , I know I can make one myself but I would rather buy a nice one and be done w/ it.


I MAKE HAND MADE LEATHER CIGAR JOURNALS, ALSO WINE JOURNALS WITH FOOD AND CIGAR PARING. I'ED ATTACH PICTURE OF ONE BUT FOR SOME REASON I GET ERRORS MESSAGE.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mark at Cigarmony.com also has them. 

Its a good idea to start one. I wish I did way back when. I would have a great little bok to look at today.


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

There area variety of them on ebay. Some sellers have more than one copy.

http://tinyurl.com/udwsh

Here's another one, but it's pricey. It looks like the same one is on ebay starting at $3.99.

http://www.bcspecialties.com/cigarasp/book3.asp

I checked Humidor Habana at the internet archive. The site was last updated Mar 8, 2006.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Walt and Jerry from Stogie Reivew (www.************.com) uses this one!

http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=62&products_id=530

The picture doesn't do it justice, it's very nice! (weighs over 2 lbs!)

Hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.cafepress.com/cigaru.23965376


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I just bought a moleskin nootbook and made my own.

Here's the pics


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Walt and Jerry from Stogie Reivew (www.************.com) uses this one!
> 
> http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=62&products_id=530
> 
> ...


That picture really doesn't do it justice. The book has lots of pages (which hold 4 cigars per side) and has room for information such as: Band, Brand, Size, Where Purchased, Price, Box or Individual, Time Smoked, Date, Rating, Last meal eaten, wrapper, and a decent sized section for comments.

The comments section is 1-1/2" x 5-1/8" which will be tight if you want to inlude alot of detailed information. (The back of the book also has a few blank pages for notes if needed.)

in any case, I really like the book for a classy hand written Journal look.

When I dont use the book I normally print out my reviews, slip them into a sheet protector and put them into a binder. Not the most classy looking journal, but it works as reference material if needed.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Bobb said:


> I just bought a moleskin nootbook and made my own.
> 
> Here's the pics


Looks like the "driving log" book my Mom got with her Mini :r

I like that idea though


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Finally figured out how to attach pictures. The attachments are photos of the cigar journals I make. Areas included on each page include a place to attach the cigar band. filler, binder & wrapper info and region grown, rating area for the cap - wrapper - flavor - aroma - draw and burn rate(s) as well as other info. The journal is 100 pages with one cigar to a page, the journal is covered in a leather wrap, 100 pages of parchment paper. If any ones intrested let me know.
View attachment 9340


View attachment 9341


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Over the past year, there have been many posts in here about various journal formats and forms. If you were looking for a format you can find em here w/o paying for one, just do a search.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I just bought one of these(http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Leath...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1190923860&sr=8-2) on amazon, and wrote in my own condensed version of Crazyfool's template; http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18004 (about halfway down the page). The journal's 100 pages, so 200 cigars, and that should easily last me a year or two, because I won't rate the same cigar twice. Here's a pic,

don't mind my beautiful calligraphychkscratch...)
Adam


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Cigar.com has a nice hardback dossier.


----------

